# Online Applications



## justascubadiver (23 Feb 2006)

I decided that I would take advantage of the new "On-line Application" to join the CF REG Force.  Over all I think the on-line application idea is a great one!  No need to call into the recruiting centre and ask a hundred questions because the current status of my application, exactly what it would be going through at each step of the way, would be well documented.  Not only that but I would have an up to date process of what is coming next, what I still needed, and what had been completed.

The only thing is, is that it is nothing like that.  I applied in August and for the next 4 months, nothing.  I kept checking every other day to see if they received my application, reference letters, transcripts, and the likes.  Then one day I get a letter saying that I have been scheduled for an interview, medical, CFAT, and physical. Which is great, however I received it 3 days before it was scheduled, so I couldn't make it, and had to reschedule.  (BTW, the recruiting centre was excellent in dealing with this! Good Job) So the following week I was rescheduled.  I did the everything in one day, was advised that I should make the April posting and that over all it looks good.

By the end of the following week, I logged on to see what the current application status was and yet again nothing changed.  :-[  

I guess what I am trying to say here is that I really wish the recruiting centre would make full use of the on-line system and keep on-line applicants posted as to what is going on with their application status.

Has anyone else applied on line, if so how did it go?  Would anyone be able to see my on-line file and update it?  Or should I just call the recruiting centre for updates and give up on the on-line side of things?

Thanks for your help in advance, from what I am able to read on the forums, this group is very supportive, and informative!

Sincerely


----------



## kincanucks (23 Feb 2006)

_I guess what I am trying to say here is that I really wish the recruiting centre would make full use of the on-line system and keep on-line applicants posted as to what is going on with their application status._

When we update your file in our recruiting information management system that information is suppose to be transferred from the recruiting system to the on-line application system on a regular basis.  Since the recruiting system is a stand alone system and the information contained within it is at a higher protection status than the on-line system, the two systems can not interact automatically and therefore the transmission of information is done manually.  When and how the transfer of the information takes place is not under the control of the recruiting centre.  I guess what I am trying to say here is that I really wish applicants you don't hear anything for FOUR months would call the CFRC/D and find out what is going on.  The on-line system is a companion to the recruiting process not a replacement for it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Feb 2006)

Quote from Kincanucks,
_ I guess what I am trying to say here is that I really wish applicants you don't hear anything for FOUR months would call the CFRC/D and find out what is going on.  The on-line system is a companion to the recruiting process not a replacement for it. _ 

I haven't had the privilege of seeing it but does it state that somewhere on the online site that is easily readable?


----------



## justascubadiver (23 Feb 2006)

Personally, I have not seen the section of the on-line site that states it is a companion to the recruiting process, but I very well may have missed it.  What I was trying to express was that the recruiting.forces.gc.ca web site appears to push the on-line application as a better way of applying and allowing you to keep yourself up-to-date in regards to the application process.

Either way I do look forward to being selected in the next intake. *crosses fingers*


----------



## CallOfDuty (23 Feb 2006)

Good luck Justa..............what trade are you applying for?


----------



## justascubadiver (23 Feb 2006)

First choice was Communications Research, Second was RMS Clerk.  Very Hopeful on the first choice!

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (23 Feb 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Quote from Kincanucks,
> _ I guess what I am trying to say here is that I really wish applicants you don't hear anything for FOUR months would call the CFRC/D and find out what is going on.  The on-line system is a companion to the recruiting process not a replacement for it. _
> 
> I haven't had the privilege of seeing it but does it state that somewhere on the online site that is easily readable?
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Feb 2006)

In this day and age??...With the " punch of a finger" generation?
I need tea.


----------



## justascubadiver (23 Feb 2006)

Don't get me wrong or anything, not trying to complain here!  Just more of a hopeful expectation not realized.  I did call the recruiting centre a few times during the four month period, and as it turns out I guess they were waiting for my cadet file to get my service number or something.  So I just didn't let it sit on for four months and then complain or anything.. 

In short I was saying that it would have saved both my time and their time to just put a little notation on the on-line account saying, Applications Status - Waiting for Cadet File... ect...

Either way, it is all going to work out in the end.  I think the people in recruiting are doing a great job overall and have a great idea as to the on-line application!


----------



## DiamondDarryl (8 Mar 2006)

i used the online application and got a call back 4 days later, lucky i guess. 
goodluck pal


----------



## double0three (9 Mar 2006)

I applied online and it was pretty seamless.  Only problem is that for my TBS 330-23 - Pers Screening it still lists "In progress by CFRC".

Everything else either says Completed or Not Applicable.  I called my actual recruiting center and all they can tell me is that "it hasn't come back yet".

So is this form processed somewhere else?? And I originally applied back in November... should it take this long???


----------



## kincanucks (9 Mar 2006)

_So is this form processed somewhere else?? And I originally applied back in November... should it take this long???_

The form is submitted electronically to our security agency in Ottawa where they have the RCMP do a criminal check and another agency do a credit check.  Normally, if there are no problems, it takes approximately three to four business days to complete.  It is usually sent out a few days after your interview.  However, since you are not the only applicant applying to the CF there may be some delays.


----------



## double0three (9 Mar 2006)

Hmm ok.  Had my interview on Feburary 9th.  So technically at this stage it's fairly delayed.  I'll just hope there is some kind of massive backlog due to it being a busy time of year for recruiting.  And hopefully there's not some kind of problem..... my credit probably isn't perfect but I don't think there should be any massive problems...... :-\


----------



## kincanucks (9 Mar 2006)

_I originally applied back in November_

_Had my interview on Feburary 9th_

*It is usually sent out a few days after your interview.  * 

Big diffrence when other people are reading this and feeling sorry for you for waiting soooooooooooo long.


----------



## double0three (9 Mar 2006)

Well don't get me wrong, I'm definately not complaining that I had to wait too long for my application to be processed.  That was rather speedy and I am grateful.  It's just this particular check that has me worried since it's beyond the bounds of a normal processing time.  I can definately wait since I have in total been working on the entire process for about 8 months or more, just hoping nothing is wrong, that's all.


----------



## Tyrone_88 (10 Mar 2006)

I did my application online and they called me two days after but they left a message and I couldn't really make out what they said so I'm not too sure as to how I go about getting an interview. Do I need to book it? I have called them back and activated my application but I don't know what to do now. :-\


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2006)

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> I did my application online and they called me two days after but they left a message and I couldn't really make out what they said so I'm not too sure as to how I go about getting an interview. Do I need to book it? I have called them back and activated my application but I don't know what to do now. :-\


When you called, you could have asked about the message that they left and have them clarify what it meant.  Give them a call back or drop in and see them to confirm your timings.  There is no shame in that.


----------



## double0three (11 Mar 2006)

Ok, just an update:

My online application status is now reading that my TBS 330-23 - Pers Screening section is "Complete".  Sure took a while but it's good to see that it's finally done!  Was getting a little worried there.

Well hopefully the completed status means everything checked out too.. not that I have too much that would cause me grief!


----------



## Kirt Voth (30 Mar 2006)

When I did the online application, I was under the impression that you must bring a copy of your application, signed, into you CFRC within 3 business days of applying.


----------



## JBP (30 Mar 2006)

Kirt Voth said:
			
		

> When I did the online application, I was under the impression that you must bring a copy of your application, signed, into you CFRC within 3 business days of applying.



What would be the point then of even doing the online application? Sort of defeats the purpose really... Can we say redundancy???

Anyway, I doubt that is how it works since all these other people in this thread have done it online and it goes through for them just fine...

Kincanucks I'm sure would have advised you guys if that was the case...
Goodluck


----------



## Kirt Voth (12 Apr 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> What would be the point then of even doing the online application? Sort of defeats the purpose really... Can we say redundancy???
> 
> Anyway, I doubt that is how it works since all these other people in this thread have done it online and it goes through for them just fine...
> 
> ...







> Completing the application process
> After you complete and submit your on-line application:
> Print;
> Sign; and;
> ...




this is a quote from https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/forces/recruiting-recrutement/public/engraph/welcome_e.aspx#1



> *Important: Please note that processing of your application will not commence until all of the supporting documents have been received and you have signed your Application form. Receipt of the signed Employment Application Form (DND 2170) and supporting documents will be used to verify your electronic submission and allow us to better assist you in choosing the right occupation.



That was a quote from my confermation email

by sending an online application, saves the step of dropping off your application and waiting for it to be sent off the be processed. showing up with your application signed, makes the CFRC already aware of you and your situation and (in st. catharines) was able to get CFAT scheduled.

I dont believe that this is any different at any CFRC? but you are right it is a bit redundant.


----------



## Orphen (23 May 2006)

Hello so I started my application 2 weeks ago yesterday. I used the online application as I thought it would make things easier, so I wouldn’t have to phone the recruiting center all the time. Here is the problem when I log in now and select the application process thing. Were it is supposed to show the papers you need to mail in and which ones they have got, there is nothing there. On the email that was sent after I submitted the online application, it said I would be able to track it after 3 days. It’s now been 11 business day and nothing yet. I notice the online application page has not been updated since 2005. Have they stopped using it or something? And just haven’t took it down?

They haven’t called me yet that’s no problem I am going to phone them this week and see if they got my application I mailed. Just want to know if the online application is still being used. If it is, how often do they update it? Or does 3 days mean something else in army time?


----------



## kincanucks (23 May 2006)

Orphen said:
			
		

> Hello so I started my application 2 weeks ago yesterday. I used the online application as I thought it would make things easier, so I wouldn’t have to phone the recruiting center all the time. Here is the problem when I log in now and select the application process thing. Were it is supposed to show the papers you need to mail in and which ones they have got, there is nothing there. On the email that was sent after I submitted the online application, it said I would be able to track it after 3 days. It’s now been 11 business day and nothing yet. I notice the online application page has not been updated since 2005. Have they stopped using it or something? And just haven’t took it down?
> 
> They haven’t called me yet that’s no problem I am going to phone them this week and see if they got my application I mailed. Just want to know if the online application is still being used. If it is, how often do they update it? Or does 3 days mean something else in army time?



Completing the application process
After you complete and submit your on-line application: 
Print; 
Sign; and; 
Mail or bring it to a recruiting centre.

*Important: Please note that processing of your application will not commence until all of the supporting documents have been received and you have signed your Application form. Receipt of the signed Employment Application Form (DND 2170) and supporting documents will be used to verify your electronic submission and allow us to better assist you in choosing the right occupation.


----------



## Orphen (23 May 2006)

Oh ok. i thought they started tracking it right away. guess they wont until the get my last letter of reference, mailed it of yesterday. thanks for the reply : )


----------



## Marshall (30 Jun 2008)

Hey everyone,

I recently began signing up for an officer position on eCanada and i went through the process and was emailed my checklist forms. I needed to wait for my HS Transcript and when i finally got it i went to use the links again and now they do not open.

1. Canadian Forces Application Form: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/CF_application_form_demande_emploi_FC.pdf
2. Personnel Screening, Consent and Authorization Form: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/Security_en.pdf
3. References for Applicant Form: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/letter_ref_en.pdf 

Do they work for anyone else or is it merely me? Any directions to the updated links for these 3 forms would be helpful. And i HAVE emailed them back asking for the new links (jobs@forces.ca) but no response after several tries.

Thanks.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (30 Jun 2008)

Doesn't work for me either.

Try the links at http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2008)

Try again on Wednesday.  You may find that with many people on Canada Day holidays, the IT people may have choosen this time to do some "Server Maintenance".


----------



## Grando (30 Jun 2008)

yeah the links they give you in the e-mail are bogus


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> yeah the links they give you in the e-mail are bogus


 ???


----------



## babaganoosh (30 Jun 2008)

just do it the old fashioned way. I did my on-line and when I got to the CFRC, i had to wait for them to find my application(5-10min.).
My brother did his on paper, and the recruiter said "he did it the easy way"....you have to go Recruiting Center anyways, might as well do it on paper.


----------



## Grando (30 Jun 2008)

The links didn't work for me at all when I got them, nor the 5 times I tried at different times and in different browsers

the Apply Online button on the CF website doesn't work all of the time either


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> the Apply Online button on the CF website doesn't work all of the time either



Seems to work fine right now


----------



## Marshall (30 Jun 2008)

babaganoosh said:
			
		

> just do it the old fashioned way. I did my on-line and when I got to the CFRC, i had to wait for them to find my application(5-10min.).
> My brother did his on paper, and the recruiter said "he did it the easy way"....you have to go Recruiting Center anyways, might as well do it on paper.



i would if i didnt live 150KM+ from the center. 

And yeah ill try again on wednesday. They might of been away or on other task during this weekend.


----------



## Marshall (1 Jul 2008)

lucia_engel said:
			
		

> Doesn't work for me either.
> 
> Try the links at http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?bhcp=1



those work, ty


----------



## Cossack (1 Jan 2009)

I was given 60 days after online application to hand in my documentation (birth cert etc) .

However due to personal issues + near the end having a mix up with my transcripts then the holidays.. with all offices closed.. 

I missed the 60 day limit of my online app.

Can I still apply ? 

I'm nervous .


----------



## CFR FCS (1 Jan 2009)

Cossack,
Call the recruiting centre and leave them a voice mail with your name and your situation. They shouldn't close your on line application if you have contacted them.

CFR FCS


----------



## Cossack (2 Jan 2009)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Cossack,
> Call the recruiting centre and leave them a voice mail with your name and your situation. They shouldn't close your on line application if you have contacted them.
> 
> CFR FCS




but worst case scenario , what happens if I miss it?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2009)

Cossack said:
			
		

> but worst case scenario , what happens if I miss it?



Re-apply and dont miss the bloody deadline.


----------



## Cossack (2 Jan 2009)

I had personal issues and completely understand that, but the holiday season as well as the board of education misplacing my Transcripts (my name and surname are misleading) , cuz off half a month of my deadline


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2009)

Cossack said:
			
		

> I had personal issues and completely understand that, but the holiday season as well as the board of education misplacing my Transcripts (my name and surname are misleading) , cuz off half a month of my deadline



I wasnt being smart. You asked for the worse case scenario and i gave it to you.


----------



## geo (2 Jan 2009)

Cossack...
Missing your entry application deadline is NOT the end of the world... 
Your candidature will continue to merit a fair consideration

Worse case situation, if the on line system purges applications after 60 days - you'll what.... have to fill in the on line application a second time... but you'll be able to provide the paperwork a lot sooner this time.

Relax a little bit.... anyways, block leave has been +/- 13 Dec thru to 5 Jan and not much happens during that time (not in Canada anyway).  Give CFRC a call and ask them what the status on your application is.


----------



## BC Old Guy (2 Jan 2009)

Even if the file is closed, it is still in the database, and can be easily re-opened once you provide the required documents.  You may need to re-print and re-sign the application form, to confirm you are still interested.


----------



## Marshall (3 Jan 2009)

I actually ran into the same problem. I applied in the summer but ended up getting pre-occupied past the 60 days online mark. 

Just notify the CFRC, its not a problem at all. But if you re-apply online without stating that you have applied before (there is somewhere to say that I believe). Then they will have duplicates of your file and most likely delete both and make you re-do it for an official one. (or at least that was my case).


No worries.


----------



## Cossack (3 Jan 2009)

Thank you all for the info, I called, left voice-mails ,  and e-mails.  

Plan to go in Monday afternoon to sort things out and complete the application process . 

Wish me luck!


----------



## missmague (4 Jan 2009)

Good Luck Cossack  ;D

I am also putting in my application on Monday - let me know how the process goes for you.


----------



## TTopp (16 Mar 2011)

I applied online to my local recruiting office last week and i went to check the status on the application and the page read  
"Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled. For help please contact your nearest recruiting center or call us at 1-800-856-8488, TTY/TDD at 1-800-467-9877. You will be logged out in 1 minute."

Does anyone know what would cause an application to be disabled?


----------



## MJP (16 Mar 2011)

TTopp said:
			
		

> I applied online to my local recruiting office last week and i went to check the status on the application and the page read
> "Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled. For help please contact your nearest recruiting center or call us at 1-800-856-8488, TTY/TDD at 1-800-467-9877. You will be logged out in 1 minute."
> 
> Does anyone know what this means?



That you need to call the recruiter?


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2011)

Locked.

Question has been answered.


----------

